# River stretches with bicycle shuttle possibilities...



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

The San Miguel fits your bill perfectly. Camp and launch from Caddis Flats. It's an easy bike shuttle to the Beaver takeout; 8 or 9 paved miles is my guess. Same deal with the upper, from Deep Creek to Placerville.
I wouldn't consider this a destination type river but, if your passing through and it's over 500CFS, it's worth a day or two.
The Taylor is also prime for this. Dam released I think 300CFS is my cut off on this.
Have fun, keep to your self, stay safe.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Anything on the Roaring Fork. Parts of the Colorado in and around Glenwood. Parts of the upper Arkansas.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Browns Canyon on the Arkansas down to the Stone Bridge takeout is a good,easy bike shuttle. That takeout gets you a few more river miles and rapids but also is allot easier than biking up and over a mountain to get out of Hecla, the takeout above it.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Phil Pearl said:


> So the kayaking season is upon us and there is a conflict between getting out and having fun and the stay at home directives in most western states. The only way I see getting around this (short of having an open bed truck or motorcycle to shuttle with) is .../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Why do you want to ' Get around this ' ? Why not co-operate with ' this ' , where ' this ' means what 99% of the population of this planet want right now ? Which is a feasible, scientific and realistic plan to eliminate, or at least control, this virus and others from our societies. Are you organizing a distension of the course of actions so far ? Are your personal motives convincing enough to sway the other 99% ?
> ...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ColoradoDave said:


> Phil Pearl said:
> 
> 
> > So the kayaking season is upon us and there is a conflict between getting out and having fun and the stay at home directives in most western states. The only way I see getting around this (short of having an open bed truck or motorcycle to shuttle with) is .../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

ColoradoDave said:


> Or are you just another dick who wants to do what they want when they want ? And not give a f$%^ about the other 99% ?




So, are you just the kind of person that wants to pass judgment on others without knowing the entirety of their scenario?


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Here we go again...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Phil Pearl said:


> So the kayaking season is upon us



Might be helpful to know where you're going to be.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Might be helpful to know where you're going to be.


I would assume he is in Flagstaff AZ or that's what it says next to his name on the post...


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

ColoradoDave said:


> Phil Pearl said:
> 
> 
> > So the kayaking season is upon us and there is a conflict between getting out and having fun and the stay at home directives in most western states. The only way I see getting around this (short of having an open bed truck or motorcycle to shuttle with) is .../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Phil Pearl (May 14, 2015)

For the record, and as the original author of this post, I have quarantined myself for the past eight weeks and have only been out of the house to solo to mountain bike and take walks. Proposing to go camp by myself, and boat by myself, or with others and then bicycle back to my personal vehicle or campsite poses no threat to the general public. I am as responsible as they come.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

No worries, Phil. Sounds pretty responsible to me. I think CO Dave may have a stick where the sun don't shine, as he berated another poster based on assumptions (check out the recent Dominguez thread).

The Uncompahgre around Montrose has a lot of self shuttle potential, as do the Gunnison, Taylor, and Lake Fork of the Gunnison.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

The Lochsa.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I think Westwater on the Colorado Utah border is one of the best bicycle shuttles. Easy permit, easy shuttle. Think they are currently allowing only day trips but that will probably change soon


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Viruses are pretty danmed small. And they self-replicate. All it took to get this started was one (1.) mutated virus that got to a human or animal and away we went. It is highly unlikely that every stinkin' individual sample of this virus will be eliminated from the galaxy anytime soon. I believe we are stuck with it for a while. I hope I'm wrong; if so, I'll be very (and happily) surprised.
If people want to take a bicycle ride as a shuttle for a river run, I doubt seriously if it would be possible for that to make a difference in the outcome of this viral attack on our species. I could be terribly wrong ... I often am. Then again, I'm often terribly right. All this IMHO, of course. If lions and tigers and dogs can host the virus, we're screw'd.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Arkansas: Royal Gorge - highway, road bike 
Arkansas: Numbers- dirt, mountain bike
Arkansas: Pine Creek - adds a couple miles of highway
Anthracite Creek: Lower 7 Miles - dirt road, mountain bike 
Roaring Fork: Paved bike trail Aspen to Glenwood
Colorado: Barrel Springs & Shoshone - paved bike trail
Colorado: Westwater - dirt road, mountain bike
Colorado: Upper C - dirt road, mountain bike
Colorado: Upper, Upper C (aka Gore) - dirt road, mountain bike
Eagle: Paved bike trail full length
Gore Creek: Paved bike trail
Crystal: Paved bike trail on lower?
Animas: Paved bike trail on town run
Lake Fork Gunnison: dirt road, mountain bike
Poudre: Paved busy narrow highway (no thanks)
Gunnison: Town Run - short highway section, some gravel
Boulder Creek: Paved Bike Path for Lower Canyon & Town Run
Piedra: Lower Box (First Box) - dirt road, mountain bike
South Platte: Waterton Canyon - dirt road
South Platte: City Run (aka Dirty South) - paved bike trail
Yampa: Cross Mountain Gorge - rumor has it there is a single track short cut
Yampa: Steamboat Town Run - Paved bike path

I've been giving this some thought myself.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

My only thoughts are that I live in northern Colorado, and have been trying to do my part to stay away from others and stay healthy, and there are many parts of the state that I do not feel welcome. I don't think summit county wants me, nor does clear creek county. I don't think San Migel or Chaffee wants me, and Eagle too, probably others. I am fortunate that Larimer is big, diverse and cool, and comes with a river, among other facets for me to get out. 

I might have a hard time seeing folks from out of state getting to play in my backyard, while I don't feel welcome there. BTW, some counties are ticketing out of county license plates...out is state plates are low hanging fruit.

I'm not really trying to say do or don't, mostly just wishing my memorial day camping reservations weren't cancelled, and A-Basin would open back up.


----------



## UtahBrian (Mar 16, 2019)

Selway River. Of course, if you wait until after May 15, you need a permit, but there are some early cancellations sometimes if the road is bad enough.

Only 14h 41m of brutal muddy snowpacked mountain biking to run the shuttle.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

co_bjread said:


> My only thoughts are that I live in northern Colorado, and have been trying to do my part to stay away from others and stay healthy, and there are many parts of the state that I do not feel welcome. I don't think summit county wants me, nor does clear creek county. I don't think San Migel or Chaffee wants me, and Eagle too, probably others. I am fortunate that Larimer is big, diverse and cool, and comes with a river, among other facets for me to get out.


Yep, Chaffee and Gunnison are still closed and there have been some citations issued. Lucky for me Numbers and Fractions are within 10 miles of my house.


----------



## treewell (Mar 20, 2006)

> Lucky for me Numbers and Fractions are within 10 miles of my house.



Lucky indeed. Even when counties open it puts a wrench in logistics. Normally we drive up one car and then hitch from grassy knoll to stealth or granite. Same w/ a lot of other rivers. Can't imagine much hitch hiking this summer.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jgrebe said:


> I think Westwater on the Colorado Utah border is one of the best bicycle shuttles. Easy permit, easy shuttle. Think they are currently allowing only day trips but that will probably change soon



Westwater is closed to all activity, as is the Moab Daily, which is considered to be the stretch from Cisco to Moab.. They will make a decision on May 8 as to how long the closure will last.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

treewell said:


> Lucky indeed. Even when counties open it puts a wrench in logistics. Normally we drive up one car and then hitch from grassy knoll to stealth or granite. Same w/ a lot of other rivers. Can't imagine much hitch hiking this summer.


We got out for some paddling yesterday using trucks and face masks for a socially distanced shuttle. When we were loading up a ranger stopped by and was very friendly. Just asked if everyone was ok, and told us to have fun.


----------



## wdeutsch (Apr 27, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Westwater is closed to all activity, as is the Moab Daily, which is considered to be the stretch from Cisco to Moab.. They will make a decision on May 8 as to how long the closure will last.


FYI, I just got an e-mail from the Moab BLM office. As a private boater, you can run the Moab daily. You just can't camp unless you are a county resident. It's fully closed to commercial operators, though.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I float through the Grand Valley with bike shuttles regularly. Not exciting whitewater but nice despite being in a semi-urban area. There's a bike path from Loma to Palisade with numerous public access points. If you're not from here, please be nice and leave some money behind in the restaurants (once they open), gas stations, etc.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

wdeutsch said:


> FYI, I just got an e-mail from the Moab BLM office. As a private boater, you can run the Moab daily. You just can't camp unless you are a county resident. It's fully closed to commercial operators, though.



Directly from the BLM Moab...


The Moab Daily section of the Colorado River (Cisco to Castle Creek/ White's Rapid) is not available for anyone but primary residents of Grand County, Utah (for camping and day use). This is through May 4th per the Health Order issued by the Southeast Utah Health Department. 
Thank you and stay safe! __________________
BLM - Moab Field Office 



From this thread...
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/river-closures-103585.html#post770049


Posted 16 hours ago.... SO, unless you live in Grand County UT, you're SOL


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

Isn't San Miguel county closed to non residents? Thought I just saw a pic of a sign stating that. I'd imagine you'll get a lot of shade from folks in the placerville area if you're coming up that way with out of state tags. 

Yeah, the animas in Durango is going for now- boats full of people going down the river the past few days. I wouldn't be surprised to see them close access down if that keeps up. And the CO governor has stated "stay within 10 miles of home to recreate" as part of the safer at home order. Depending on the county and the sheriff, your out of state tags would make big bullseyes.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cake said:


> Isn't San Miguel county closed to non residents? Thought I just saw a pic of a sign stating that.



It is, and you did. Some folks seem to think they are above the law, have no respect for others, and their rights to recreate supersede my right to not become infected and die.. What a wonderful world we live in


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

jgrebe said:


> I think Westwater on the Colorado Utah border is one of the best bicycle shuttles. Easy permit, easy shuttle. Think they are currently allowing only day trips but that will probably change soon


Agree 100% w this. Works great. Take some water. Can be a thirsty ride.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

UtahBrian said:


> Selway River. Of course, if you wait until after May 15, you need a permit, but there are some early cancellations sometimes if the road is bad enough.
> 
> Only 14h 41m of brutal muddy snowpacked mountain biking to run the shuttle.


For the truly committed!

Or you could go over Lolo Pass and back down through Darby. Might take longer than the river run.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

The sandwich boards telling visitors to stay away at Placerville turn were gone yesterday. I even saw a paddle cat on the stretch between placerville and Caddis despite signs informing that section doesn't run; especially at this low level.

Also there's a river wide strainer upstream from the Speice bridge. Totally visible from the road.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

*Attention: Consistent with guidance from state and local health authorities, the BLM is canceling all private river permits and commercial launches for the Westwater Canyon Special Recreation Management Area (SRMA) within the Moab Field Office beginning April 8 until further notice. Refunds for private permits will continue to be issued. In addition, all commercial use of the Moab Daily section of the Colorado River is suspended. The health and safety of recreational visitors and our staff is our number one priority. The BLM will continue to closely monitor the situation and respond as conditions change.*


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

nice list Rich...have bike shuttled Boulder,Gore Crk.,So.Platte [dirty and Foxton/Waterton/Deckers],and all the town runs [Bear ,Cherry, Clear]..Waterton doesn't make much sense ,since you cant drive to the takeout,but you could run Foxton or Deckers thru Waterton ,carry back to Waterton. put in then bike to your car..biking that sucks with much traffic,but both the Colorado Trail and Buffalo Crk.are nearby w/biking and camping...a lot of times i will run Foxton and then walk or bike down to the rapids in Waterton to have a beer and smoke.have shouldered boats up Waterton many times ..not so fun with a bad knee ..


Is the bike path from Golden to Black Rock put in done and opened?Does it go all the way up to Kermit's ? 

of the runs you listed Anthracite from Erickson Campground down and the Lake Fk. seem best for the OP's needs ....always thought it would be cool to bike shuttle Shoshone or on to Glenwood.If III was your cut off point for solo boating then the upper Taylor above the res has campgrounds and there is a run that at 1000 is basically one continuous III- rapid for 3 to 5 miles..Dinner Station [?] campground...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Park at (or ride to) Cache Bar and you don't need a shuttle. Float the main Salmon down to the South Fork, hike up to and over Horse Heaven ridge, float Big Creek down to the Middle Fork, then through the Impassable Canyon and back to where you started.

AKA "*The River of Return*".


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cayo 2 said:


> If III was your cut off point for solo boating then the upper Taylor above the res has campgrounds and there is a run that at 1000 is basically one continuous III- rapid for 3 to 5 miles..Dinner Station [?] campground...


Taylor Park isn't running this year. Topped out at 350 cfs and really it needs more like 500.... but it is a fantastic bicycle shuttle. The Gunnison Spur of the Colorado Trail parallels the river.

Heading to Taylor Canyon today for a bike shuttle run.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Taylor Park isn't running this year. Topped out at 350 cfs and really it needs more like 500.... but it is a fantastic bicycle shuttle. The Gunnison Spur of the Colorado Trail parallels the river.
> 
> Heading to Taylor Canyon today for a bike shuttle run.



Given the number of fences strung across that section and definitely in play, I think it's important to mention it every time it's brought up.

Amazing there haven't been injuries or fatalities.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Given the number of fences strung across that section and definitely in play, I think it's important to mention it every time it's brought up.
> 
> Amazing there haven't been injuries or fatalities.


The listing on AW gives the takeout as Pieplant. There are no fences between the put-in and the Pieplant ranch. The fence at the takeout is a bitch. I've personally removed it, only to find it restrung next season. American Whitewater is aware, but considering the run might see a half dozen paddlers a season, it's not exactly high priority.

There are two more dilapidated fences between Pieplant and the reservoir. Both can be easily missed, but they can also sneak up on you and be in your face before you see them.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There were no fences on the part i was talking about. I ran it maybe 5 years ago.I took out a couple miles above the reservoir.I would not recommend a fence infested run without mentioning it,especially to someone looking for something II -III.At high flows it truly was ,though easy,the longest most continuous rapid i can think of in the class 3 range.


Logan or Mike have you ever explored the other creeks around there that Yeti said had been run? I want to say Cement [?] and /or Texas [?] Crk. might be the names.One of them was 5 miles of 4-,i'm weird that would appeal to me.I would suspect fences and wood to be an issue on that type of run.


----------

